# Welche Fische für den Gartenteich



## Fuselx (2. Aug. 2009)

Hallo 
Das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem super Forum, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Ich hab in unseren Garten einen kleinen Gartenteich mit ca 1800 L gegraben und wollte mal fragen welche Fische sich am besten dafür eignen. 

An der tiefsten Stelle ist er 1 Meter tief, ist da schon ein überwintern möglich? 

mfg Martin


----------



## Bebel (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo Martin   :willkommen

Du solltest Deinen Teich vielleicht noch etwas genauer beschreiben.
Wie alt ist er, Flach- und Tiefwasserzonen, Bepflanzung, Substrat, liegt er in der Sonne (wieviele Stunden am Tag).
Ist alles wichtig um über einen Fischbesatz bei einem so kleinen Teich nachzudenken.
Filter ist schon mal gut.
Vielleicht gibt es ja auch ein Foto?

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Fuselx (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Thx


Also Foto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Das Wasser wurde am Montag (27.7.09) eingelassen. Und der Gartenteich ist noch komplett nackt.  
Die meiste Zeit am Tag ist er im Schatten da er vor einem Baum und einigen Sträuchern steht.

Also von links bis zur mitte ist er 20-40 cm tief und rechts 1 meter 

Ich hab vergessen die Wasserwerte rein zuschreiben die ich heute gemessen habe. 

PH 8
Nitrit <0,3 mg/l (genauer geht der Tröpfchentest nich) 
KH 12 
GH 18 

Ich weiß das das sehr hartes Wasser ist aber das ist eben das Grundwasser in meiner Stadt^^  
Hoffentlich kann man da trotzdem Fische reinsetzen.


----------



## Bebel (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo Martin

Dein Teich ist noch zu frisch angelegt um Fische einzusetzen, erst Bodensubstrat, dann Pflanzen einsetzen, dann abwarten bis sich die Teichbiologie (heißt gute Teichbakterien, Wasserflöhe usw.) entwickelt hat und die Wasserwerte über einen längeren Zeitraum stabil sind (die verändern sich am Anfang gerne nochmal häufiger). 

Wegen Baum und Sträuchern aufpassen das nicht zuviel Laub in den Teich fällt.

__ Schnecken wie z.B. Spitzschlammschnecken, Posthornschnecken oder Sumpfdeckelschnecken kannst du dann auch schon einsetzen.

Auf keinen Fall __ Muscheln, das geht meist schief und wenn die sterben vergiften die Dir Deinen kleinen Teich.

Wenn sich alles eingependelt hat könntest du Moderlischen, Gründlinge oder Elritzen einsetzen, aber nicht zuviele denn die vermehren sich gerne.

Wegen des harten Wassers - hast Du nicht die Möglichkeit einen Teil des Wassers durch Regenwasser zu ersetzen, das senkt GH, KH und Ph

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Fuselx (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Das ich so um die 2 -3 Wochen warten muss war mir eh schon klar, grad wegen Nitritpeak usw. 

Hab wegen Boden und Pflanzen schon einen neuen Thread aufgemacht und hoffe das ihr mir da auch helfen könnt. 

Überleben die __ Schnecken den Winter und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit an einer Schneckeninvasion zum Opfer zu fallen?

Regenwasser dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein wenn die Tonnen wieder an ihrem richtigen Platz stehen (Arbeiten rund ums Haus wegen feuchten Kellerwänden^^)


----------



## hipsu (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Wenn das Teil 1800L hat dann fress ich nen Besen 

Ne ma im ernst, der Teich hat nie und nimmer 1800L

Meiner ist von der Oberfläche ungefähr genausogroß, vllt. sogar nochn bissl größer, und ich hab ne sehr große Tiefzone von 90cm, dann noch ne tiefe randzone und ne flache. Mein Teich hat höchstens 2000L, schätze eher 1500

Wenn dein Teich 1000L hat ist das viel, mehr 100%tig nicht! Und da Fische reinsetzen? Ich weiß ja nicht, und wenn sehr wenige, denn in dem kleinen tiefen Löchlein haben nicht viele Fische Platz zum überwintern


----------



## Fuselx (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

ok


----------



## Fuselx (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Ja also kann ich da jetzt garkeine Fische reinsetzen? Und wegen dem überwintern hab ich ja gefragt ob das überhaupt mit der Tiefe möglich ist. 

Du konntest mir ja auch nur meine Fehler sagen und nicht was ich ab jetzt richtig machen sollte.


----------



## Franzel5 (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo,

zunächst stell doch mal den genauen Inhalt Deines Teiches fest. Der tiefe Bereich scheint nicht sehr groß zu sein und bietet wenn nur wenigen kleinen Fischen eine Überwinterungsmöglichkeit. Von der von Dir genannten Tiefe musst eingebrachter Bodengrund noch abgezogen werden. 

Die von Dir genannten 3 Wochen Wartezeit bis zum Einsetzen ist zu kurz. Dieses Jahr am besten gar keine Fische mehr einsetzen. Mach den Teich erst einmal fertig und lass ihn sich entwickeln.

Wenn Du dann siehst was sich alles an Lebewesen von allein einfindet und wie interessant die Beobachtung ist willst Du vielleicht gar keine Fische mehr einsetzen. Bei der Teichgröße ist das eh am besten.

Gruß 
Franz Josef


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Lies Dich am besten mal ins Basiswissen ein,
speziell Wasserchemie und Du wirst die 
Ratschläge sicher besser verstehn und
dann mehr freude mit Deinem Teich haben.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/14500

Vor allem der Begriff Nitritpeak sollte für Dich
und einen neuen Teich von Interesse sein

Einen "künstlichen" Lebensraum für Lebewesen
zu schaffen ist ohne Verständnis für die natürlichen
Zusammenhänge nur schwer zu verwirklichen.

Um genauere Tips zu geben aus der Ferne wären
Fotos und die mit Tröpfchentest gemesenen 
Wasserwerte Deines Teiches hilfreich.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## hipsu (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*



Fuselx schrieb:


> Ja also kann ich da jetzt garkeine Fische reinsetzen? Und wegen dem überwintern hab ich ja gefragt ob das überhaupt mit der Tiefe möglich ist.
> 
> Du konntest mir ja auch nur meine Fehler sagen und nicht was ich ab jetzt richtig machen sollte.



also tief genug wäre er zum überwintern aber das loch ist definitiv zu klein, wenn da 2-3 fische auf den boden passen ist das viel.

ich hab mal noch ne frage an dich, wie hast du den teich gebaut? einfach nur ein loch gegraben und die folie rein? oder hast noch ein vließ drunter? denke eher nicht oder? 

was könntest du ab jetzt richtig machen...........fang nochmal mit dem teichbau an, wenn du wirklich fische reinsetzen willst dann mach die tiefzone größer, den teich an sich am besten auchn bissl, je größer desto besser. achja vließ unter die folie wegen steinen, wurzeln und so. die zerstechen dir die folie..........
fische vorerst nicht, zuerst pflanzen rein und bodengrund. ich habe als bodengrund kies genommen (6-8mm), man kann aber auch spielsand aus den baumarkt nehmen
die pflanzen am besten auch in kies oder so, nicht in teicherde! bevor du die pflanzen in den kies steckst mach auch die teicherde zum größten teil ab, was abeght, denn sowas gehört nicht in den teich, dadurch kommen nährstoffe in den teich=viele hässliche algen

und dann lass den teich sich entwickeln, denke im frühling kannst fische reinsetzen, aber nicht zu viele!


----------



## Fuselx (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Doch ich hab vlies drunter getan. Aber das mit dem neu graben wird eher nichts mehr, denn das erlauben mir meine Eltern nicht.


----------



## hipsu (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Dann mach wenisgtens erstmal das andere........Pflanzen, Bodengrund usw.

Fische wie gesagt vorerst nicht, und wenn dann, dann auch nur wenige


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*



> Fische wie gesagt vorerst nicht, und wenn dann, dann auch nur wenige



Nicht mal wenige, gar keine !!

Wäre schön wenn Du auf Tips auch antwortest, Fusel

Hast Du einen Namen?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fuselx (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Klar ich heiße Martin (erster Beitrag). 



> Lies Dich am besten mal ins Basiswissen ein,
> speziell Wasserchemie und Du wirst die
> Ratschläge sicher besser verstehn und
> dann mehr freude mit Deinem Teich haben.
> ...




Was Nitritpeak ist weiß ich sehr wohl und mit den Wasserwerten bin ich auch schon gut Vertraut ( 3 Aquarien) 
Wie vorhin schon geschrieben:

PH 8
Nitrit <0,3 mg/l (genauer geht der Tröpfchentest nich)
KH 12
GH 18 

Ich werde mir auf jedenfall die Seite mit dem Basiswissen genau durchlesen 


Was ich nur noch nicht verstehen kann ist warum ich da nun überhaupt keine Fische rein tun kann, nicht mal kleinbleibende Kaltwasserarten wie Gründlinge. 

Wir hatten 4 Jahre lang ohne Probleme 2 __ Shubunkin und 1 __ Goldfisch in einer gerade mal 300l Teichform. (Im Winter immer in ein Aquarium im Keller untergebracht) 
Leider wurde dann einer nach dem anderen von einer Katze oder einem Marder rausgefischt bzw. verletzt.


----------



## CoolNiro (3. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo Martin,

als Aquarianer hast Du ja schon ein Grundwissen.

Ein Teich ist ganz anderen Umwelteinflüssen 
ausgesetzt als ein AQ.

Die Temperaturschwankungen sind oft sehr
drastisch und bei Teichen unter 10.000 Liter
bedeutet das für Fische Stress und __ Parasiten
schlagen dann oft gnadenlos zu wenn die
Fische geschwächt sind.
Medikamentenbehandlungen wie im AQ sind
im Teich selbst nur selten ratsam, weil die 
Teichbiologie darunter leidet.

Bis ein Teich eine ausgewogene Teichbiologie
hat und genügend Nährstoffaustrag stattfindet
durch Pflanzen um Algen die Wachstumsgrundlage
zu entziehen dauert seine Zeit. Fische sind
Nährstoffproduzenten (a-a) und belasten somit
diese Entwicklung negativ.

Im AQ kann man das alles leichter steuern,
beim Teich wird das um ein vielfaches schwieriger.

Ist Dein Teich mal stabil und die Ansiedlung verschiedener
Kleinstlebewesen ist erfolgt, steht ein paar Biotopfischen
wie Moderlischen, Gründlingen, Elritzen, __ Stichlinge etc.
nichts im Wege. Von Zierfischen muß ich Dir bei Deiner
Teichgröße klar abraten. Zufüttern führt wieder zu
Ausscheidungen sprich Nährstoffeintrag. Biotopfische
suchen Ihr Futter selbst.

Bis ein Teich sich stabilisiert und die Pflanzen den Algen
paroli bieten können vergeht mindestens ein Jahr.

Ob die 3 Goldfische im 300 Liter Becken keine Probleme
hatten wiesen Sie nur selber. Letztendlich hatten Sie eins.
Zu wenig Platz um sich bei Gefahr zu verstecken, vielleicht
auch geschwächt durch das fangen und umziehn ins
Winter/Sommerquartier.

Ich will Dir hier nix vermiesen, im Gegenteil, aber einen
Teich richtig entwickeln zu lassen braucht Geduld und
Fische sind nun mal der letzte Schritt.

Zum überwintern:
die Teichtiefe alleine machts nicht, sondern die Fläche
der tiefsten Stelle. Die Fische müssen da unten ausreichend
Platz haben. Auserdem muß ausreichen Gasaustausch
möglich sein. Im Winter bilden sich unterm Eis Faulgase
aufgrund der verrottenden Pflanzen, Algen, Blätter etc.
Können diese nicht entweichen wird der Sauerstoff knapp.
Mit einem Eisfreihalter kann man das aber verhindern.

Hoffe das hilft Dir etwas,

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Fuselx (23. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische für den Gartenteich*

Hallo 

Nach 20 Tagen geht schon einiges in meinem kleinen Gartenteich ab. 
Unzählige Mückenlarven waren schon nach einigen Tagen im Teich. Vor ein paar Tagen und am Freitag hab ich einen __ Rückenschwimmer im Teich herumflitzen sehen. Desweiteren sind sehr viele Gelbrandkäferlarven im Teich und durch die Pflanzen hab ich auch __ Schnecken reingebracht. Eine Köcherfliegenlarve hab ich auch endecken können. 
Das einzige was mir noch fehlt ist der richtige Bodengrund.
Aber seht selbst ^^


----------

